# File Transfer using C#



## ruturaj3 (Mar 4, 2008)

HI,

I m doing my project in VC#.

I want ot send some files to pc's connected in LAN with my main Machine in a single click.

Also give me some idea about sockets, 
my server must alway listen for client request. And  after respoding with  client. Server must disconnect the connection with client.
And Ready to reply other clients; also is it possible to reply more than one client  at a time.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2008)

Just what you needed :

*www.expresscomputeronline.com/20030303/techspace2.shtml


----------



## ruturaj3 (Mar 6, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Just what you needed :
> 
> *www.expresscomputeronline.com/20030303/techspace2.shtml



thanks,

but that tut. is incomplete.


----------

